# 2018 Elk trip official



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

2018 will be my first elk hunt as well. A buddy and I have been building preference points in Wyoming and are about ready to cash them in for an archery hunt. We don't plan on doing this on a regular basis so we're booking an outfitter for the trip. I feel like I've been doing research for years, yet there is still so much more to read/learn. We've had one conference call to interview an outfitter and have two more planned before we make a decision. We want to book this fall to assure our week of choice. This site has surely been a source of information and inspiration!


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

Well this trip may have gotten a little more exciting over the weekend! The friend who is going with me had an uncle moving from Colorado to Michigan last week so we flew out there and helped move him back. This man has spent the last 18 years hunting Colorado and knows the back country like the back of his hand. We had to have a trailer for his elk and mule deer mounts alone..... On the way back we were telling him about our planning of a trip to Colorado in 2018. 

I got a call yesterday from his uncle letting me know that he talked to his boss and let him know he is going to be gone for a couple weeks in 2018. He is going with us as a "guide" to show us the ropes and some of the great land he has gotten to know over the past 18 years! (as a thanks for flying out last minute and helping him move back). I can't wait!... I could care less if I shoot anything on this trip, just the chance to be able to learn from someone with so much knowledge is going to be amazing!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Hunting18 said:


> Well this trip may have gotten a little more exciting over the weekend! The friend who is going with me had an uncle moving from Colorado to Michigan last week so we flew out there and helped move him back. This man has spent the last 18 years hunting Colorado and knows the back country like the back of his hand. We had to have a trailer for his elk and mule deer mounts alone..... On the way back we were telling him about our planning of a trip to Colorado in 2018.
> 
> I got a call yesterday from his uncle letting me know that he talked to his boss and let him know he is going to be gone for a couple weeks in 2018. He is going with us as a "guide" to show us the ropes and some of the great land he has gotten to know over the past 18 years! (as a thanks for flying out last minute and helping him move back). I can't wait!... I could care less if I shoot anything on this trip, just the chance to be able to learn from someone with so much knowledge is going to be amazing!


Awesome. It's hard to beat local knowledge.


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

We camp right in the middle of our hunt zone. That makes it nice you can hunt right outside of camp in any direction. Colorado doesn't allow ATV's off road for retrieval either. I shot a bull 5 miles (wilderness area) from the truck at 6:30pm. Just had enough light to snap some pictures before dark. We quartered him and hung the meat in the trees. Had to wait to moon rose to walk out. I carried out backstraps that night and left most of my gear at the meat. Hoping our smell would keep bears away from meat. Next morning hiked back up with help and made two trips with three guys packing out meat and antlers. I did have to pack a case of beer up in the morning. That 5 miles was tough just below tree line.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

kbb3358 said:


> We camp right in the middle of our hunt zone. That makes it nice you can hunt right outside of camp in any direction. Colorado doesn't allow ATV's off road for retrieval either. I shot a bull 5 miles (wilderness area) from the truck at 6:30pm. Just had enough light to snap some pictures before dark. We quartered him and hung the meat in the trees. Had to wait to moon rose to walk out. I carried out backstraps that night and left most of my gear at the meat. Hoping our smell would keep bears away from meat. Next morning hiked back up with help and made two trips with three guys packing out meat and antlers. I did have to pack a case of beer up in the morning. That 5 miles was tough just below tree line.


I have bagged a bull or two many miles from a road but we had horses and mules to get them out. I don't hate elk enough to kill one where I would have to hump it out on my back as far as you. FM


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

kbb3358 said:


> We camp right in the middle of our hunt zone. That makes it nice you can hunt right outside of camp in any direction. Colorado doesn't allow ATV's off road for retrieval either. I shot a bull 5 miles (wilderness area) from the truck at 6:30pm. Just had enough light to snap some pictures before dark. We quartered him and hung the meat in the trees. Had to wait to moon rose to walk out. I carried out backstraps that night and left most of my gear at the meat. Hoping our smell would keep bears away from meat. Next morning hiked back up with help and made two trips with three guys packing out meat and antlers. I did have to pack a case of beer up in the morning. That 5 miles was tough just below tree line.


I didn't think it was legal in CO. to take a ATV off road either. but I haven't hunted there since 2008, thought maybe the law changed. guess not.

Kevin


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

Allot of the area we hunt is wilderness so there are no wheeled vehicles allowed at all. Can't even take a cart up there. As we get older hunting here the road or much closer to camp is the ticket. My two biggest bulls were less than a 1/4 mile (as crow flies) from camp. Still humped them out in back packs but not too bad. Got to make sure there enough strong backs in camp each year.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

We drive in as far as possible and hike out in several directions different directions. In past years we have driven to other drainages a day here or there, but this year the truck stayed put.
We hunted National Forest Lands with markers on the trails where motorized vehicle traffic was prohibited beyond that point. Most of the places we found elk wouldn't have provided motorized travel anyway.


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

We also hunt National Forest lands that restrict access to motorized vehicles. Normally we drive to and from camp once to keep traffic down. Most of our hunt area has many bikers pedaling through it. They tear it up worst then any vehicle will. Nothing against them but they show up in the weirdest places.


----------



## saultysalmon (Nov 1, 2011)

Having someone with experience show you where the elk are your first time is great. If your saving points for a LE tag I would make a trip out and get a OTC tag and get some experience so when do draw for that trophy unit you know what to do


----------

